# Issues with Corrosion X on Rods



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Thought this forum might have the best answer on this... I was told that CorrosionX will break down a rod (not the guides) over time. Is this true? I've never sprayed it on, I just spray it lightly on a rag and wipe down the entire rod, and give the guides an extra scrub with the rag. Should I only wipe the guides and use something else on the rod itself? Sorry if this is a dumb question 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

My opinion I wouldn't put any kind of oil on the rod, it's self. Should protect the guides though. I think waxing the rod and guides may be a better option. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I always rinse them with fresh water, dry and a coat of wax.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I used to use pledge furniture polish, which really wotked well. Now, I have come a cross some sruff called Salt Off that I got at Bass Pro Shop! Spray it on and wipe it off good. It makes the fishing rod shine bright and water beads up good when it gets wet!!


----------



## JPaul (Mar 7, 2012)

The answer is no.. It will not break down your rod. Unexpectedly I became an expert in Corrosion X since we applied it to some of our equipment that was unpainted. Bechtel engineers had never heard of or used the stuff before, so the amount of conference calls generated and request for information from Corrosion Technologies was incredible. One thing I did learn, it is a pain in the butt to have to remove from surfaces. It is an amazing corrosion inhibitor. Nothing about the product will cause it to break down your fishing rod though. Not that I would apply it to directly to my rods. Only the metal surfaces.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Silverfox1 said:


> I always rinse them with fresh water, dry and a coat of wax.


Spot on...!


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info!! Any specific wax that works best?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

JPaul said:


> The answer is no.. It will not break down your rod. Unexpectedly I became an expert in Corrosion X since we applied it to some of our equipment that was unpainted. Bechtel engineers had never heard of or used the stuff before, so the amount of conference calls generated and request for information from Corrosion Technologies was incredible. One thing I did learn, it is a pain in the butt to have to remove from surfaces. It is an amazing corrosion inhibitor. Nothing about the product will cause it to break down your fishing rod though. Not that I would apply it to directly to my rods. Only the metal surfaces.


Good to know that it won't hurt the blanks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

RedHeadFisher said:


> Thanks for the info!! Any specific wax that works best?


What kind of wax would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

anything with carnuba wax will give you a great shine, rub on give it a few mins, buff w a clean towel

corr-x only on the guides


----------

